# PHP Script bei Strato



## schwarzer_prinz (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Probleme mit einem PHP Script auf dem Strato Webspace. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Kontaktformular welches in gleicher Form auch bei 1&1 im Einsatz ist und dort einwandfrei funktioniert. Bei Strato kommt nach dem Absenden ständig die Meldung "Bitte geben Sie eine gültige E-Mail-Adresse an!". Lege ich die selbe PHP Datei auf dem 1&1 Webspace ab, wird das Kontaktformular einwandfrei versendet. Hat jemand eine Idee? Hier das Script:


```
<?php

$Empfaenger = "kontakt@homepagename.de";

if($_REQUEST['Send'])
{
	
   if(empty($_REQUEST['Nachname']) || empty($_REQUEST['Email']) || empty($_REQUEST['Betreff']) || empty($_REQUEST['Nachricht']))
   {
      echo"<p><center>Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder aus!</center></p>";
   }
   
   else
   
   if(!ereg("^[_a-zA-Z0-9-]+(\.[_a-zA-Z0-9-]+)*@([a-zA-Z0-9-]+\.)+([a-zA-Z]{2,4})$",$Email))
   {
   	  echo"<p><center>Bitte geben Sie eine gültige E-Mail-Adresse an!</center></p>";
   	  
   }	  
   
   else
   
   {
      $Mailnachricht = "Sie haben folgende Nachricht erhalten: \n\n";
      while(list($Formularfeld, $Wert)=each($_REQUEST))
      {
         if($Formularfeld!="Send")
         {        	
            $Mailnachricht .= $Formularfeld.": ".$Wert."\n";
         }
      }
      $Mailnachricht .= "\nDatum/Zeit: ";
      $Mailnachricht .= date("d.m.Y H:i:s");
      $Mailbetreff = "Kontakt: ";
      $Mailbetreff .= $_REQUEST['Betreff'];
      mail($Empfaenger, $Mailbetreff, $Mailnachricht, "From: ".$_REQUEST['Email']);
      echo"<p><center>Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail!</center></p>";
   }
}
else
{
   echo"<p><center>Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.</center></p>";
}

?>
```

Ich wäre für Euere Hilfe sehr dankbar!!

VG


----------



## katosan (10. März 2008)

vermutlich ist der Strato - Server anders konfiguriert. daher:


```
if(!ereg("^[_a-zA-Z0-9-]+(\.[_a-zA-Z0-9-]+)*@([a-zA-Z0-9-]+\.)+([a-zA-Z]{2,4})$",$Email))
```

$_REQUEST['Email'] anstelle von $Email


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (10. März 2008)

Hi,

bei der Variable $Email verlässt Du Dich auf register_globals. Schau Dir die FAQ, Punkt 3 dieses Forums an.

LG


----------



## schwarzer_prinz (10. März 2008)

@katosan

Das war die Lösung, besten Dank!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## janzzen (8. April 2008)

Hallo Schwarzer Prinz,
ich habe dieses Problem ebenfalls nur bei Strato.
Da ich mich überhaupt nicht mit den register variablen auskenne und Du anscheinend die Lösung gefunden hats, meine Frage:
Könntest Du das abgeänderte php-Skript angeben?
Viele Grüsse aus Hamburg


----------



## Flex (9. April 2008)

php.net hat extra für diese Einstellung eine eigene Seite:

Verwendung von Register Globals

Diese erklärt eigentlich alles wunderbar.


----------

